# Phrag. anguloi "Roberto"



## eteson (Oct 20, 2014)

The flower is not fully open but i am going to remove the pouch for pollinating it. This clone has wider petals than the one used for the description.


----------



## eteson (Oct 20, 2014)

A picture taken a couple of days ago but shows very well the fenestrations, the most disctinctive feature of this species.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2014)

very cute


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2014)

A lovely flower !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I am looking into getting you a white Phrag plant, plus I have a store of different pollens in the fridge. (Hopefully, not ruined by fungi. )


----------



## eaborne (Oct 21, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## labskaus (Oct 21, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 21, 2014)

looks very nice,can't wait till we see them up here in Canada


----------



## eteson (Oct 21, 2014)

phrag guy said:


> looks very nice,can't wait till we see them up here in Canada


It is very scarce in the wild but fortunately some plants are being reproduced... I am sure it will arrive soon to US / Canada.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 21, 2014)

Just gorgeous! Can't stand the wait... Thank to share!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2014)

You are so fortunate to have access to these beauties, Eliseo!


----------



## eteson (Oct 21, 2014)

I feel so lucky, this is why I wanted to share the pictures with all of you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you. It is appreciated!


----------



## John M (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes! Thank you Elisio!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 28, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2014)

Love the "windows" PIC. Thank you for the education!!


----------

